# Little chihuahua with a feeding tube



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

My friend sent this to me on facebook...
thought I would share with you guys 

Puppy Expected to Die Will Touch Your Heart so Much


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow ~ there just aren't words!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's her official page ....

Home

*warning* - the cleft palate surgery pictures are heart wrenching and graphic.


----------

